
A startup turning hotels and offices into housing is expanding to LA - jondishotsky
https://www.businessinsider.com/housing-startup-starcity-opens-los-angeles-building-2018-9
======
WhiteOwlLion
You can do a lot with 400 sq ft and live by yourself. I think communal spaces
like shared backyards or shared communal spaces (community space) is useful.

Look at this 375 sq ft studio.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9e4VFv4Wx8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9e4VFv4Wx8)

Wouldn't you rather live in a private space than share?

